

Sciruby recieves grants ; Fellowship available  - chemcoder
http://sciruby.com/blog/2012/09/24/sciruby-receives-ruby-association-grant--fellowships-available/

======
railswarrior
What i am not able to gather is why computation in ruby , we already have
scipy which is widely used and known in scientific community . There is no
advantage than ease of writing , but python is already great in this area .

